# Hip Hop Help?



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like to listen to mellow hip hop when i'm enjoying myself.
Artists like: The Roots, Common, J5, Lupe Fiasco, etc.

Can anyone suggest some good underground hip hop artists who are similar to those artists? Also, I love listenin to Jack Johnson too.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 10, 2008)

not to underground but the artists I like that would fall n that category would probably be, mos def, and kanye west I guess, camron and juelz santana have some cool mellow songs, and biggie but there not usualy mellow
I cant think now


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 10, 2008)

Murs, living legends, the grouch, eyedea, atmosphere, brother ali, aesop rock, bicasso, aesop fable, mr lif.... enjoy

intelligent shit..


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 10, 2008)

MySpace.com - Aesop Fable's - FRESNO, CALIFORNIA - Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/aesopfables

smokers anthem...


----------



## farway (Apr 11, 2008)

You guys have mentioned some good stuff. My fav's are Danger Doom, MF Doom, Handsome Boy Modeling School (if you haven't heard them you MUST check it out), Common, Kanye, Consequence, Talib Kweli, Atmosphere, POS, Rhymefest, BlackStar. 

That's all I can think of right now..


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 11, 2008)

It's hard for me to listen to blackstar since I'm white and all they talk about is how the brother is kept down haha..


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 11, 2008)

not underground or new but some classic mobb deep albums like hell on earth and the infamous are really chill


----------



## farway (Apr 12, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> It's hard for me to listen to blackstar since I'm white and all they talk about is how the brother is kept down haha..


I'm white too, so I know what you mean. Common is totally like that too always talking about reparations and other stuff I can't relate too, but it's still sweet music.


----------



## blitz (Apr 12, 2008)

tckfui said:


> not to underground but the artists I like that would fall n that category would probably be, mos def, and kanye west I guess, camron and juelz santana have some cool mellow songs, and biggie but there not usualy mellow
> I cant think now


You should check out Hieroglyphics, Deltron 3030, Opio... the GZA is pretty intense, but chill about it cuz he's smart and plays chess. Definitely midnight marauders (tribe called quest).

sorry to do this, but I just have to say that camron and juelz santana are not chill at all- it's just pop rap with some superficial gangsta trappings.


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

I definetly suggest Atmosphere for some Chill/Trippy music.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 14, 2008)

Atmosphere is one of my favorite bands to listen to while on any drug.


----------



## asyouarei (Aug 20, 2008)

CaliBluex99 said:


> I like to listen to mellow hip hop when i'm enjoying myself.
> Artists like: The Roots, Common, J5, Lupe Fiasco, etc.
> 
> Can anyone suggest some good underground hip hop artists who are similar to those artists? Also, I love listenin to Jack Johnson too.


digable planets, people under the stairs, black sheep, tribe, hieroglyphics, pharcyde, visionaries, jay dee, anything old school is pretty mellohttp://www.facebook.com/s.php?adv&k=100000010&n=-1μ=Zion%20I&o=4


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 20, 2008)

Canibus - His voice is raspy and annoying, but over mellow beats if you read this you probably think he sounds like shit, so did I but then I listened and found out its a good balance plus the shit he says will crack U up


----------



## SkunkyPhunky (Aug 21, 2008)

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## it feels good in my brain (Aug 21, 2008)

acid rain drops- people under the stairs


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 21, 2008)

aesop rock is def good. MF Doom has got the craziest rhymes and its real chill music. Mad Lib and Quasimoto has real chill music too, madlib samples a lot of unique music and also uses a lot of jazz to make his beats and quasimoto always raps about being chill, smoking weed, and his voice is real trippy.


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

KNO & Cunninglinguists ... the 3cd album - all tracks are realy mellow dude... good stuff


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

dude amazingly this site has a preview of it ! 

my god.... i love this music 

Musik wie Kno ? Last.fm - just search KNO - the album pic is a woman on a toilette reading a newspaper 

u want album PM me 

muhahahahaa


----------

